# Pod maturity times



## bulolo (Dec 31, 2019)

Some time ago and some where I thought I remembered a list of Paph. species seed pod maturity times. Does anyone know of such a list and can help direct me to it? Thanks!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2019)

Around 10 months should be enough for most. I've heard that multis and brachys mature sooner, but I can't personally confirm this. 
I have mostly did hybrids (complex bulldog type, barbata x parvi, barbata x brachy, parvis, parvi x multi, cochlo x multi x parvi, barbarta..)
and three species (spicerianum, wardii, fairrieanum). All of them took about 10 months. A couple of them popped open at 11 or 12 months time.
Nearly all the ones I've observed did not grow very large at all like many other genera of orchids do with their seed pod. Also, there usually is no color indication since most paph pods tend to be dark to begin with. 
So, unless your goal is to sow from dry pods, it is best to sniff the pod at 10months mark and process them right away.


----------



## Hien (Jan 5, 2020)

bulolo said:


> Some time ago and some where I thought I remembered a list of Paph. species seed pod maturity times. Does anyone know of such a list and can help direct me to it? Thanks!


maybe there is some help with a few species this article listed
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/270967078_In_vitro_propagation_of_Paphiopedilum_orchids
keep rolling down, there is a portion where it lists the degree of germination for various species at different harvest time after pollination DAP , also click on the button LOAD MORE to see more of the article


----------



## Ray (Jan 6, 2020)

In orchids, technically they are "capsules", not "pods".

ANY guide you find should only be used as a general estimate. Genetics and cultural parameters also affect maturation time. My rule-of-thumb: when you see any hint of yellowing in either end of the capsule, _that_ is the time for "green pod" harvest.


----------



## Phred (Jan 15, 2020)

I breed species Paphs, primarily hybrids and species to assorted hybrids. My goal is to make cool looking mini Paphs. I do not have any of the large species but have used pollen from some to make hybrid crosses with small/mini type Paphs. I sent my first pod to the lab August 2015. Since then I have sent another 142 pods. I send my pods in green unless one starts to dry prematurely. In the beginning I used to leave the pods on for at least 8 months. I found that the longer I left the pods on the longer it took for the ‘mother’ plant to recover.if they started a new growth it didn’t seen to grow as fast and the plants generally skipped the next year blooming. I switched to harvesting pods at six months and the results have been very good. The mother plants seem to rebound much better. New growths mature faster and the plants would generally bloom again the next year. Paph micranthum and related should be harvested at about 4 months or germination starts to go down. I selfed a Phrag pearcei and was shocked when the pod broke open at about 3 months. This is what works in my situation and I do realize others may have different methods with different results.


----------

